# Roundabout



## smokeymose (Nov 21, 2017)

I haven’t seen anything new on the roundabout for a couple of weeks.
Are we having a “dry spell”?


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 21, 2017)

Added one for ya.


----------



## motocrash (Nov 21, 2017)

I vote on Bears latest eye round sous vide.Dang it makes me drool.....


----------



## motocrash (Nov 21, 2017)

Careful what you wish/vote for huh


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 21, 2017)

motocrash said:


> Careful what you wish/vote for huh




I didnt realize it hasnt been changed.  Bears was a good one to put up.


----------



## troutman (Nov 21, 2017)

It’s the thanksgiving lull. Everyone will be posting turkey this and turkey that....yawn.  I’ve backlogged smoked and stuffed whole Gulf fish plus a Tale a Of Two Briskets, both making their debuts AFTER turkey day.


----------



## motocrash (Nov 21, 2017)

troutman said:


> It’s the thanksgiving lull. Everyone will be posting turkey this and turkey that....yawn.  I’ve backlogged smoked and stuffed whole Gulf fish plus a Tale a Of Two Briskets, both making their debuts AFTER turkey day.


Good, you'll save us from the turkey monotony.I'm already tired of it.


----------

